# Zum Belinea Monitor



## Jack (23. Mai 2002)

Also zu den Belinea Monitoren:

Ich hatte bis jetzt sehr gute erfahrungen mit Belinea und hab mir auch vor kurzem einen neuen Monitor diesmal einen TFT gekauft. Mit dem Bildschrim war ich anfangs sehr begeistert, bis das TFT eines Tages anfieng zu flackern. Belinea wollte mir einen NEUWERTIGEN AUSTAUSCHMONITOR schicken was dann auch geschah. Als ich den angeblich NEUWERTIGEN Montior auspackte stellte ich fest, dass das Display über 7 fehlerhafte Pixel besaß die Kanten verstoßen waren, in den Lüftungschlitzen Dreck hing. Von NEUTWERTIG konnte hier nicht mehr die Rede sein. 

In zukunft werde ich wegen diesem Service keinen Belinea Monitor mer kaufen, denn was bringt mir der Vor-ort austauschservice wenn ich ein gerät erhalte, dass ich auf dem Flohmarkt um die Hälfte bekommen hätte.


----------



## Freaky (23. Mai 2002)

hIhO

würd sagen da haste mal pech gehabt.
also wenn der monitor innerhalb der garantiezeit kaputt geht gibt es von jedem hersteller "nur" general überholte aus der gleichen Produktion stammende monitore. geht ja auch nicht wenn das ding 6 monate alt ist das es dann einen NEUEN gibt.
bei manchen austausch modellen fehlt dann sogar das produktionsdatum komisch oder ?? *g*

der fall sieht anders aus wenn es in den ersten 30 tagen passiert, da meine ich mich errinner zu können, müsste der händler sich um das problem kümmern, sprich das ding zum großhändler zurückschicken-->die prüfen das dann und es kommt ein neuer zurück oder so ähnlich 

in deinem falle ist das nütürlich nicht gut gelaufen, würd den dann noch mal bemängeln... !!!!!

aber das gleiche hatte ich bei meinem 17" der fing irgendwann auch sporadisch an zu flackern während des betriebes...angerufen 2tage später kamm ein ersatzgerät (austauschgerät) aber das gleich wieder nur das der nicht mehr während des betriebs flacker sondern wenn ich ihn anschalte....der nächste ist auch schon unterwegs *g*


so long 
freaky


----------



## Eyewitness (24. Mai 2002)

Wir setzen bei uns in der Firma auch Belinea Monitore ein, haben hier etwa so um die 1.000 Stück und ständig sind welche zur Reparatur. Wenn die Monitore funktionieren, sind sie eigentlich richtig gut, nur leider sehr pflegebedürftig.

An Fehlern hatten wir bisher alles. Wackelkontakte, abgefackelte Monitore (die haben richtig gut geraucht), einfaches Flimmern und total verzerrtes Bild. Wenn ich mir privat einen Monitor zulegen würde, dann würde ich auf keinen Fall auf Belinea setzen, die Dinger sind einfach zu anfällig.


----------



## Trymon (24. Mai 2002)

Auch bei uns werden Belinea Monitore genutzt. Wir sind so begeistert von denen das wir jetzt nur nohc LG kaufen. Ich habe schon öfter schlechtes von Belinea gehört und einmal habe ich auch einen Rauchen gesenen, dummerweise auf nem LAN direkt mir gegenüber.


----------

